# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  link satboy-akef

## satboy

το link δουλεψε πολυ καλα , καναμε chat , προσπαθησαμε για netmeeting αλλα ο akef δεν ειχε καμερα και μικροφωνο.
θα ξαναγινει καποιο link παλι

----------


## akef

> το link δουλεψε πολυ καλα , καναμε chat , προσπαθησαμε για netmeeting αλλα ο akef δεν ειχε καμερα και μικροφωνο.
> θα ξαναγινει καποιο link παλι


Έχω φτάσει το UTP μέχρι το μπαλκόνι και ακόμα δεν εχω αξιωθεί να ανοίξω μια τρύπα στο ντουβάρι για να το περάσω μέσα!!!!! Μόλις βρω τον χρόνο θα σταματήσω να ανοίγω το παράθυρο και θα σταθεροποιήσουμε το link  ::   ::   ::

----------

